# Just arrived in Sharjah



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, I have just arrived at my new job in Sharjah. 
I have moved over from the UK, 

Where can i go to the gym, socialise, coffee etc etc 

Any other Expats live in Sharjah or close to here.

Many Thanks


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

verydarkeyes said:


> Hello, I have just arrived at my new job in Sharjah.
> I have moved over from the UK,
> 
> Where can i go to the gym, socialise, coffee etc etc
> ...


Hey, how is Sharjah?


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Heya!

I will move to Sharjah this or next week (depending on my flight booked by the company!)

Let's meet then!


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sharjah*



MissLisa said:


> Heya!
> 
> I will move to Sharjah this or next week (depending on my flight booked by the company!)
> 
> Let's meet then!


I have not made it yet - I am still in New Jersey - What will you be doing there? Why did you pick Sharjah?


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

My company is based in Sharjah and the provide my accomodation. I will work as tour guide/hotel representative. And you????

I am having family in NJ by the way, visited them last year.


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sharjah*



MissLisa said:


> My company is based in Sharjah and the provide my accomodation. I will work as tour guide/hotel representative. And you????
> 
> I am having family in NJ by the way, visited them last year.


Well, I wanted to quit the company i work for and get a job - I have boyfriend in Pakistan who was coming to Sharjah to work - and after what happened in Pakistan, he wont leave his family, now - but i still want to come and work. Maybe he will come later but I am not holding my breath - if you want we can exchange emails


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I could not pick Sharjah, it was just where the job was. 

I would rather commute less to work and travel into dubai to party / shop etc.
Also living costs are so much lower here. Only thing is the is less expats here.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

verydarkeyes said:


> Unfortunately I could not pick Sharjah, it was just where the job was.
> 
> I would rather commute less to work and travel into dubai to party / shop etc.
> Also living costs are so much lower here. Only thing is the is less expats here.


less expats only because it is not the most convenient place to find a drink as the laws are much strict there, we do usually do Thursday night drinks in Dubai you guys are more then welcome to join the group from the forum, you will meet nice and interesting people


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

I think i will join you. what time and where?
I know dubai pretty well so i should find it


----------



## abdul.dubai (Oct 21, 2010)

*hi friend*

yes me too from pak but now in uae.in pak situation not good there.from where he belong in pak


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

verydarkeyes said:


> Hello, I have just arrived at my new job in Sharjah.
> I have moved over from the UK,
> 
> Where can i go to the gym, socialise, coffee etc etc
> ...


Dude , Shj is not the best place to socialize , however if you're really that desperate and too lazy to move your ... and go to dubai  , you can check Cafe Berlin on Buhaira Cournich , it's a nice place , there is also another cafe called Onditchi I guess it's in Marabella Resort on Buhaira Cournich as well .

for the Gym , you can check Fitness First in Safeer Mall , Sky 24 or Emirates Sail Tower Health Club . 

hope that helped , pm me if you need any further info .


----------



## thropwyman (Oct 28, 2010)

Road is not that much crowded in those hrs because pple at that time are mostly travelling from Ajman to Dubai or Sharjah to Dubai but in your case you have a opposite route that's Sharjah to Ajman.


----------



## abdul.dubai (Oct 21, 2010)

*hi frinds*

hi frinds hope u fine like to chat and frindship with english male or female if u wnat frind ship woth me u can contact me .










Zakiyaa said:


> Well, I wanted to quit the company i work for and get a job - I have boyfriend in Pakistan who was coming to Sharjah to work - and after what happened in Pakistan, he wont leave his family, now - but i still want to come and work. Maybe he will come later but I am not holding my breath - if you want we can exchange emails


----------

